# tarpon



## cubanfisherman (Nov 9, 2005)

hi gang ,I want to go fishing tarpon ,shear gas ,bait ,ice I have my onw tackle please let me know


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Area would be nice. The gulf coast is a huge area.


----------



## cubanfisherman (Nov 9, 2005)

texasislandboy said:


> Area would be nice. The gulf coast is a huge area.


when are we going mr?


----------

